# Dental Preps



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

What is everyone planning on doing? 

I lost a filling last night and it got me thinking, without adequate dental care a temp filling kit is worthless. You're still going to lose the tooth, so what are you guys planning on doing?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

While I do have keep some Orajel and temp filling kits in my preps, I think in the end I will either need to find a dentist who survived or it may come down to vodka, pliers and ibuprofen.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Sentry- my husband had a small SHTF situation while at work once. He worked for a gas drilling company, 6 hours from home, top of a mountain, only road blocked with a broke tooth. Took needle nose pliers, doused them in ether, took a shot of moonshine (stumbled on a stash), lit the pliers and pulled it by the side mirror of his truck. I thought our dentist was gonna faint when we told him lol


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

have had a tooth go south on me like that and if I was trapped on a mountain I can surely see me having done the same thing. At a certain point the pain is just unbearable and anything is better than another hour of mind numbing pain. I can do a little better on pain killers than IBP would use those and a nice pair of bent nose snap on needle nose pliers if I had too. or rather get my SO to help me if she can bring herself to do it. I have the emergency dental kits too guess it will be a case of how likely pro help is to locate. I"m hoping my VA benefits will pick up so I can get a tooth that is going bad repaired if not it's off to my old doctor who will do a extraction for me for $50 cash (or check) Can't afford no fancy stuff but a extraction may be done if the tooth goes nerve deep before my VA benefits will pick it up.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Having never pulled a tooth it seems like that would be difficult.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

TechAdmin said:


> Having never pulled a tooth it seems like that would be difficult.


Sounds like one of the most uncomfortable situations when TSHTF . I've learned on this forum the vodka and garlic trick , so I guess that's the direction I'll have to head in .


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

In the Corps in order to be combat fit your teeth had to be in good order. Thinking about it it might be one of the best preps ever.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, what did people do in the "olden days"...?

Having had a tooth ache a few years ago, I would have done pretty much anything to get the dang thing out & stop the pain.

The only thing I would add to the "pliars & whiskey" plan is maybe some antibiotics, should you have any.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Partially on topic, homemade toothpaste. (My post in the forum)


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

OK after thinking long and hard on the whle whiskey and pleirs thing I now have a list of dental and other medical proffesionals I am going to kidnap once the SHTF  There issue solved. Next Question please


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

This is an important subject.
In the absence of reliable dental care for any reason:

1) have your teeth well taken care of to being with.
frequent dental visists and all your fillings current, if your teeth start out in perfect shape it may take _years_ for a need for emergency dental work to develop.

2) Part of my preps is a LOT of toothpaste and many toothbrushes.
I wait for sales like 1 dollar a tube and then buy a bunch. 
Brushhing your teeth twice a day in a non candy (SHTF) diet migth be able to keep you away from dental needs for years assuming you keep your teeth in good shape when SHTF happens

3) be prepared to pull teeth as the only reliable amateur dental method available, to prevent lethal infection on severe cavities. In centuries past it was take as a given that everyone above 40 was missing most of their teeth and that is why.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

TechAdmin said:


> Having never pulled a tooth it seems like that would be difficult.


Thats why the body sends such extreme pain signals for tooth decay that has penetrated to the root.

it FORCES you to make you want to rip it out at almost nay cost since it is really life threatening in a non antibiotic situation.


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

Floss, 
flossers,
mouth wash,
antibacterial mouthwash for gums (I forget the name),
pliers,
gauze pads, 
a bic lighter to sterilize the pliers, 
the cement/glue to stick a crown back on, 
Orajel
Anbesol
little bottle of jack Daniels, 
Tylenol, 
Motrin, 
Percocet, 
Benadryl, 
suture kit, 
latex gloves, 
little gauze rolls(the kind that look like a pinky finger) 
q-tips, 
straws for drinking when u cannot chew
Reusable ice pack and the disposable one you break to activate

That's what's in my dental emergency box. I have some antibiotics as well, but they are in with my medical emergency box


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We keep lots of floss in our dental preps. Besides the obvious dental health issue, floss has lots of other uses. One summer I used it as thread to sew a zipper back into a pair of motorcycle pants while we were in the middle of a trip.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for starting this thread. I picked up some dental filling / crown cement at Wally World this morning.


----------



## laverne (Nov 18, 2012)

mma800 said:


> Floss,
> flossers,
> mouth wash,
> antibacterial mouthwash for gums (I forget the name),
> ...


Dont forget if you extract a tooth dont drink through a straw it will cause a dry socket ( very painful ). Also consider adding clove oil its great for temporay numbing and about the only thing you can use on dry sockets. Tastes awfull but worth it.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Country Living said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. I picked up some dental filling / crown cement at Wally World this morning.


They have that there???


----------



## laverne (Nov 18, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> They have that there???


You can get it at your local dollar general too.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

BlueZ said:


> Thats why the body sends such extreme pain signals for tooth decay that has penetrated to the root.
> 
> it FORCES you to make you want to rip it out at almost nay cost since it is really life threatening in a non antibiotic situation.


It's a big deal. You can die from it.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

BlueZ said:


> They have that there???


In the toothbrush section and you have to seriously look for it. It's called DenTek and is on a cardboard about 4" square - yellow, purple, white coloring with "Repair Lost Fillings & Loose Caps" in bold red letters. The upper right hand corner has "50% more than other brands / 12+ repairs". At our Wally World it was on the very top shelf and only had a few left. I took all of them because I just didn't want to wait for WW to restock (normally I leave one of something; just not this time).

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Dentek-Lost-Filling-Repair-Temparin-2-ct/10312786 my package looks a little different; but, the product looks the same. I paid $2.72 three days ago.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Country Living said:


> In the toothbrush section and you have to seriously look for it. It's called DenTek and is on a cardboard about 4" square - yellow, purple, white coloring with "Repair Lost Fillings & Loose Caps" in bold red letters. The upper right hand corner has "50% more than other brands / 12+ repairs". At our Wally World it was on the very top shelf and only had a few left. I took all of them because I just didn't want to wait for WW to restock (normally I leave one of something; just not this time).
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Dentek-Lost-Filling-Repair-Temparin-2-ct/10312786 my package looks a little different; but, the product looks the same. I paid $2.72 three days ago.


I have an older product put out by the Red Cross, but that seems to be a better over all product that would take up less space.


----------



## Tactic12 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have to say a lot of good Convo on here & thanks for starting the thread. I really need to work on my dental preps now! I think it may be a good idea to ask your dentist what to use in an economic collapse. I assume at least 1 out of all of our dentists would give some decent advice we can post...

Thanks again


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh gosh this really hurts my teeth and makes me feel like a wimp ! I'm afraid I the dentist because I had too get 3 fillings and the numbing shot didn't work ! They gave me several shots but I felt everything . I actually was shaking through the whole thing D,: ! I just seriously could not imagine having to pull my tooth out ! But I guess you do what you have to do !


----------

